# 56 gal



## Tabs (Mar 7, 2011)

Dont know if i post buy here, but im new. I have a 56 gal aquarium and I live in a two story condo, and i was wondering if i can put the aquarium on the top floor? I have tile flooring.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

You should be fine. If you and about 5 other friends can stand in that area, then a tank should be alright. The only problem with tile is it may not be level or even so before you add the tank to the stand double check that it's footing is sturdy and level.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

My main concern would be if the tile is sealed.Some tilesmen will lay it and grout it,but not seal the grout,then after a few mops,the grouts chipping up.There is sealant at ho,e depot and lowes,if you want to just seal it to be sure.Other than that,I am sure the flooring will hold the weight.


----------

